# whiter headlight bulbs ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

had hids fitted to my car but they failed today flickering like mad so removed them and refited the stock ones .

now they look super yellow cos i was 6000k hids so need a set of bulbs that are near white .

now ive got the choice of these 2

osram cool blue

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-Rega...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item484c14416e

or phillips blue vision ultra

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PHILIPS-B...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a7723887b

now i know they will still have a slight yellow tinge but anything whiter than my stock ones will be good 

so which set is best ?

thanks.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I haven't used the Osram cool blue bulbs before but have used there nightbreaker plus bulbs and they were very good. But the blue visions I have used on a few cars now and think they are really good! Not white white, but much better than standard. I have xenons on my current car but changed the side light bulbs to the blue visions and the xenons do still make them look yellow.


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*I have these on my Focus & they are superb & very white*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-OSRAM...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27c5e84726


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

all i want is a white light less yellow


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

look for some on ebay from a company called nokya they are very highly regarded in the states aparently


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's all about the light temperature rating when it comes to the colour of the light emitted. The Osram bulbs in the OP's post are rated at 4200k, and the Phillips bulbs at 4000k which are both whiter than standard but not actually white.

I tried about 5/6 different H4 bulbs when I first got the Panda as I replaced the DRL's with LED's and wanted to near enough match them.

In the end I got these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/H4-7500K-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item5184a13417

It's as close as I'm going to get to the LED's and they are actually white, 35% brighter than standard and very high quality for the price. Had them in around 7 months now with no issues.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

and there road legal ?

all i want is a whiter brighter bulb and if they can give me that i think i will buy them


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

ST3V3O said:


> and there road legal ?
> 
> all i want is a whiter brighter bulb and if they can give me that i think i will buy them


Yep, perfectly legal. :thumb:


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

and there white and 30% brighter thats good


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd get Nightbreaker plus they're nice and white.it's worth getting Phillips blue Vision bulbs for your sidelights as well or they'll look yellowy in comparison


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

i think i will get one of the 3 or the one millns84 said to buy 

anything is better than hids that will break down all the time.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Look up Ace Parts on ebay

and get the ice blue bulbs,I bought a set of these over a year and a half ago and still going strong,with a brilliant crisp white light,I also had several top brand expensive bulbs and the ones I have now out performed them,they are that good that I have put them in all the family cars:thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

paulmc08 said:


> look up ace parts on ebay
> 
> and get the ice blue bulbs,i bought a set of these over a year and a half ago and still going strong,with a brilliant crisp white light,i also had several top brand expensive bulbs and the ones i have now out performed them,they are that good that i have put them in all the family cars:thumb:


+1


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Ring Xenon Ultima are 120% brighter and whiter light than normal bulbs:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

millns84 said:


> It's all about the light temperature rating when it comes to the colour of the light emitted. The Osram bulbs in the OP's post are rated at 4200k, and the Phillips bulbs at 4000k which are both whiter than standard but not actually white.
> 
> I tried about 5/6 different H4 bulbs when I first got the Panda as I replaced the DRL's with LED's and wanted to near enough match them.
> 
> ...


Keep a close eye on your reflector my last grande punto i put some LIDL blue headlamp bulbs in and they burnt the reflector.....

tried some Osram cool blue on my Punto EVO w5w parking light bulbs in on christmas eve left them turned on for 30 mins to check having had problems before and there was just starting to show signs of heat damage from them :wall: So far the nightbrakers + are not doing any harm....


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> Keep a close eye on your reflector my last grande punto i put some LIDL blue headlamp bulbs in and they burnt the reflector.....
> 
> tried some Osram cool blue on my Punto EVO w5w parking light bulbs in on christmas eve left them turned on for 30 mins to check having had problems before and there was just starting to show signs of heat damage from them :wall: So far the nightbrakers + are not doing any harm....


I'll keep an eye on it but no damage so far.

Were the LIDL bulbs 60/55w? I can't see how any bulb would manage to do that if it's the same power output?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I'll keep an eye on it but no damage so far.
> 
> Were the LIDL bulbs 60/55w? I can't see how any bulb would manage to do that if it's the same power output?


yes and UV cut too... not sure if its the light colour leading to a hot spot


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I had the halfords super bright or what ever they are called. They are not cheep at £20 but I got them on bogof so didn't mind too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I had HID's fitted to my car and the n/s failed and was unsure what the problem was so swapped the lights back to OE Bulbs but used Osram Nightbreakers and I am happy with them, not as good as the HID's but ok and look far better than standard bulbs. Look at Euro Carparts as they are having a Sale at the moment


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I'll keep an eye on it but no damage so far.
> 
> Were the LIDL bulbs 60/55w? I can't see how any bulb would manage to do that if it's the same power output?


Common misconception, they DRAW 60/55w. The output is given as lumens on their spec sheets.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I have had a set of Osram SuperBright (64217) H7 bulbs for around 2 years.
They use the more powerful H9 capsule mounted onto an H7 base, draws 65w (only 18% more) and gives out 2100 lumens instead of 1500 (40% more light)
Less yellow than most normal bulbs but then I'm more bothered about seeing at night rather than the colour of my headlights.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Common misconception, they DRAW 60/55w. The output is given as lumens on their spec sheets.


No misconception. I was thinking that perhaps andy monty had fitted 90/100w bulbs and the reflectors couldn't take the higher output of the higher wattage bulbs (over 2400 lumens IIRC). Higher wattage = higher output.

I'm not sure what might have caused the bulbs to burn the reflectors, as generally speaking, most upgrade bulbs are less than 1800 lumens with the standard being around 1500 lumens, so not much in it at all. Maybe something to do with the smaller point source?



rob3rto said:


> I have had a set of Osram SuperBright (64217) H7 bulbs for around 2 years.
> They use the more powerful H9 capsule mounted onto an H7 base, draws 65w (only 18% more) and gives out 2100 lumens instead of 1500 (40% more light)
> Less yellow than most normal bulbs but then I'm more bothered about seeing at night rather than the colour of my headlights.


I find that the higher temperature output helps, particularly when the full beam's on over the Pennines; objects just appear more noticeable and clearer IMO.

The Osram SuperBright bulbs aren't road legal either. :wall:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

millns84 said:


> The Osram SuperBright bulbs aren't road legal either. :wall:


Who's gonna find out? Perfect beam pattern.
Left headlight only.









If they don't bother about the illegal HID kits.......


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Who's gonna find out? Perfect beam pattern.
> Left headlight only.
> 
> If they don't bother about the illegal HID kits.......


Looks good, but isn't the beam pattern more to do with the reflector than the bulb used?

Fair point about the HID kits, but I'd be surprised if the bulbs weren't seen as an issue come MOT time.

Not to mention that if normal upgrade bulbs burnt a Fiat's reflector, 65w might well melt the whole front end of the car :lol:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Looks good, but isn't the beam pattern more to do with the reflector than the bulb used?


Not completely. A poorly aligned filament from a cr4ppy "Christmas tree" bulb, will kill a beam pattern worse than a poor reflector.



millns84 said:


> Fair point about the HID kits, but I'd be surprised if the bulbs weren't seen as an issue come MOT time.


MOT looks at beam pattern and if the tester thinks the luminance is adequate, it passes. No way of knowing it's slightly over power. They look identical to normal H7 and they can't dismantle anything to check.



millns84 said:


> Not to mention that if normal upgrade bulbs burnt a Fiat's reflector, 65w might well melt the whole front end of the car :lol:


A shaddappa ya face!
Seriously, I have had them in for two years and NO damage. 
Cheap overhyped "120% brighter" "xenon look" "5500k" bulbs are more likely to damage the reflective coating than a well made one.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> Common misconception, they DRAW 60/55w. The output is given as lumens on their spec sheets.


thats the only thing i can think of the bulbs burnt hotter despite been the same wattage as OEM and (E) marked...

going back a good few years i would have been able to borrow a decent thermometer to measure the difference


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Not completely. A poorly aligned filament from a cr4ppy "Christmas tree" bulb, will kill a beam pattern worse than a poor reflector.


True, I wouldn't have thought Osram would be making poor filaments in any of their bulbs, but did think that the beam pattern in itself was down to the reflector more than anything. Most upgrade bulbs have smaller point sources due to reduced filament size which can also affect the reflectors, not sure if this is the case with higher wattage bulbs but I'd imagine you'd also get near optimal flux compared with standard, as with most upgrades, as well as higher output anyway.

I wouldn't knock all Ebay bulbs either. Sure, there are some dodgey manufacturers out there but the ones I've got are decent and I've heard rumours that they're made by PIAA and also rebranded as Nokya in the States...



rob3rto said:


> MOT looks at beam pattern and if the tester thinks the luminance is adequate, it passes. No way of knowing it's slightly over power. They look identical to normal H7 and they can't dismantle anything to check.


Fair enough, I'd still be paranoid and all you need is a nosey Mr Plod to pull you over. 



rob3rto said:


> A shaddappa ya face!
> Seriously, I have had them in for two years and NO damage.
> Cheap overhyped "120% brighter" "xenon look" "5500k" bulbs are more likely to damage the reflective coating than a well made one.


I don't doubt that some bulbs might cause damage, but any half decent bulb shouldn't really.



andy monty said:


> thats the only thing i can think of the bulbs burnt hotter despite been the same wattage as OEM and (E) marked...
> 
> going back a good few years i would have been able to borrow a decent thermometer to measure the difference


Just thinking, were they UV coated? A lot of the upgrade bulbs mention this so perhaps it's known amongst manufacturers that the higher colour temperature may cause damage?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

PIAA are waaay overpriced middle of the road bulbs.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Yep, perfectly legal. :thumb:


Pretty sure those aren't road legal.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Pretty sure those aren't road legal.


They're E Marked...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Just thinking, were they UV coated? A lot of the upgrade bulbs mention this so perhaps it's known amongst manufacturers that the higher colour temperature may cause damage?


its not UV coated its UV filtered so the light ouput doesn't yellow/ cloud the headlamps plastic lense from the inside .... look on many older cars and you can see the result of sun light uv


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

millns84 said:


> They're E Marked...


Do you take everything you read on ebay as truth? They just printed an E on the packaging as with every other Chinese import. Bulbs with filtered glass aren't legal and cause a reduction in light output too.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Do you take everything you read on ebay as truth? They just printed an E on the packaging as with every other Chinese import. Bulbs with filtered glass aren't legal and cause a reduction in light output too.


Yes, if it's typed on the internet it's got to be true.

So Osram Night Breaker and Philips Blue Vision aren't road legal, despite being E Marked?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Yes, if it's typed on the internet it's got to be true.
> 
> So Osram Night Breaker and Philips Blue Vision aren't road legal, despite being E Marked?


Who said anything about named brands? Philips specifically put 'For off road use' on their heavily blue tinted lamps.

Why would want to reduce the light output just for colour?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

andy monty said:


> yes and UV cut too... not sure if its the light colour leading to a hot spot


This would happen if the lamps had a plain blue coating on it rather than a dichroic filter used on branded lamps. The blue coating just filters out most of the spectrum so the lamp burns hotter. You can tell if it's a dichroic filter because it looks like a metallic coating, and you only see the tint when you look through the glass towards a source of light.

Just for illustration, here is a typical output from a spectrometer for a halogen lamp: 









Most of the light emitted is away from the blue part of the spectrum hence why halogen lights tend to look a little yellow. The only way to make a lamp like this emit a more blue light is to make the blue part of the spectrum dominant, but since you cannot redistribute the spectrum of light emitted you have to filter all of the higher wavelengths out.

A blue coating does exactly this, reducing the light output but also turning all of that energy into extra heat.

A light dichroic coating will still produce extra heat, but because it works by reflecting wavelengths outside of it's pass band, the extra heat is not concentrated on the surface of the lamp. Most branded lamps also only have a light dichroic coating towards the tip of the lamp.

Looking at the plot, you can see why any claim that these blue lamps emit more light are entirely BS...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Who said anything about named brands? Philips specifically put 'For off road use' on their heavily blue tinted lamps.
> 
> Why would want to reduce the light output just for colour?


Philips also state their Blue Vision bulbs are "E marked and fully road legal". Osram Night Breakers are also E marked and road legal and have a blue coating. The coating on these has nothing to do with the legality of the bulbs.



SteveyG said:


> This would happen if the lamps had a plain blue coating on it rather than a dichroic filter used on branded lamps. The blue coating just filters out most of the spectrum so the lamp burns hotter. You can tell if it's a dichroic filter because it looks like a metallic coating, and you only see the tint when you look through the glass towards a source of light.
> 
> Most of the light emitted is away from the blue part of the spectrum hence why halogen lights tend to look a little yellow. The only way to make a lamp like this emit a more blue light is to make the blue part of the spectrum dominant, but since you cannot redistribute the spectrum of light emitted you have to filter all of the higher wavelengths out.
> 
> ...


Technically true regarding the amount of light emitted, depending on what bulbs you specifically target. Here's a few examples of different bulbs just for reference:-

H1 (regular): 1550 lumens.

Long Life (or "HalogenPlus+") 1460 lumens.

Plus-30 High Efficacy (Osram Super, Sylvania Xtravision, Narva Rangepower, Candlepower Bright Light, Tungsram High Output, Philips Premium): 1700 lumens.

Plus-50 Ultra High Efficacy (Philips VisionPlus, Osram Silverstar, Narva Rangepower+50, Tungsram Megalicht, but not Sylvania Silverstar): 1750 lumens.

Plus-80/90 Mega High Efficacy (Philips Xtreme Power, Osram Night Breaker): 1780 lumens.

Blue coated 'extra white' (Osram CoolBlue, Narva Rangepower Blue, Philips BlueVision or CrystalVision, Tungsram Super Blue or EuroBlue, Sylvania Silverstar or Silverstar Ultra, which is just a rebrand of the Silverstar product, also PIAA, Hoen, Nokya, Polarg, etc): 1380 lumens.

- Despite the 'extra white' section's lower lumen output, some of the bulbs listed in the plus 80/90 section, and possibly others, are also blue coated and emit a higher temperature light than standard, together with around 1780 lumens output as opposed to the standard 1550 lumens, so clearly brighter.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

For me what matters is the whitest bulbs with the LONGEST throw.Two-bob no name bulbs etc i wouldn't even entertain..imo Philips,Osram and Ring make the longest lasting and best road legal bulbs and they clearly state it on the packet.Best i've ever used but expensive,are Philips X-Streme Vision.Afaic it's better to see further ahead than having intense white light that's useless on the road anymore than a couple of metres


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I changed to the Osram Nightbreakers and noticed an immediate difference in light output especially on main beam, oh and perfectly road legal.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> For me what matters is the whitest bulbs with the LONGEST throw.Two-bob no name bulbs etc i wouldn't even entertain..imo Philips,Osram and Ring make the longest lasting and best road legal bulbs and they clearly state it on the packet.Best i've ever used but expensive,are Philips X-Streme Vision.Afaic it's better to see further ahead than having intense white light that's useless on the road anymore than a couple of metres


It doesn't mean the white light bulbs aren't any good though, I've tried a fair few to get the right colour and saw little if anything between them and that includes some that were fairly expensive branded bulbs. Xtreme Vision are often rated amongst the best in tests though.

Also, Xtreme Vision etc do have reduced lifespan compared to standard bulbs and slightly less powerful branded upgrade bulbs though. Just the law of diminishing returns for the improved beams.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> This would happen if the lamps had a plain blue coating on it rather than a dichroic filter used on branded lamps. The blue coating just filters out most of the spectrum so the lamp burns hotter. You can tell if it's a dichroic filter because it looks like a metallic coating, and you only see the tint when you look through the glass towards a source of light.
> 
> Just for illustration, here is a typical output from a spectrometer for a halogen lamp:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that steve can remember something from physics in school but not enough for it to be clear 

does Kelvin refer to the actual temperature given out or the light colour / temperature... as some LED products give next to naff all heat out but have a K rating


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

andy monty said:


> does Kelvin refer to the actual temperature given out or the light colour / temperature... as some LED products give next to naff all heat out but have a K rating


It refers to the point on the CIE1931 colour space. Basically is describes how the white light is constructed:










For things like LEDs, the light comes from a phosphor coating, so doesn't resemble actual radiated heat.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Got back from a mates house about an hour ago and it was the first time i have been able to try my Nightbraker plus h4 bulbs out £11 on amazon......


(christmas festivitys kind of got in the way of using the car  )

so on a slow sedate casual drive to and from his house taking in a mix of roads including my regular c road commute ..

the headlamp output is marginally better than stock osram bulbs that came OEM they do pick up white lines a bit better.. but the Main beam..... is Very very impressive if you do a lot of back road driving on quiet roads with little traffic i would recommend them but if you do a lot of town / city driving i cant see the point :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

millns84 said:


> It doesn't mean the white light bulbs aren't any good though, I've tried a fair few to get the right colour and saw little if anything between them and that includes some that were fairly expensive branded bulbs. Xtreme Vision are often rated amongst the best in tests though.
> 
> Also, Xtreme Vision etc do have reduced lifespan compared to standard bulbs and slightly less powerful branded upgrade bulbs though. Just the law of diminishing returns for the improved beams.


I never said white lightbulbs are no good ?..I said two bob cheap bulbs are no good.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> Got back from a mates house about an hour ago and it was the first time i have been able to try my Nightbraker plus h4 bulbs out £11 on amazon......
> 
> (christmas festivitys kind of got in the way of using the car  )
> 
> ...


Must admit I ordered some Philips Xtreme Vision which have just been delivered. £17.50 off fleabay. Might get round to fitting/trying them today but currently rough as a badger's **** with a bad cold/chest infection. 



Dj.X-Ray said:


> I never said white lightbulbs are no good ?..I said two bob cheap bulbs are no good.


Sorry mate, perhaps poorly understood on my part (see above - I'm dying from man flu). My white bulbs were £7 or so off ebay though and I think they're pretty good.

I might do a 50/50 with the Philips bulbs and post a couple of pics. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Must admit I ordered some Philips Xtreme Vision which have just been delivered. £17.50 off fleabay. Might get round to fitting/trying them today but currently rough as a badger's **** with a bad cold/chest infection.
> 
> Sorry mate, perhaps poorly understood on my part (see above - I'm dying from man flu). My white bulbs were £7 or so off ebay though and I think they're pretty good.
> 
> I might do a 50/50 with the Philips bulbs and post a couple of pics. :thumb:


No worries bud no need to apologise.It's just through experience of buying them and not getting good results,ie lasting a week and quite poor throw.Good idea to do a test though mate:wave:


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Must admit I ordered some Philips Xtreme Vision which have just been delivered. £17.50 off fleabay. Might get round to fitting/trying them today but currently rough as a badger's **** with a bad cold/chest infection.
> 
> Sorry mate, perhaps poorly understood on my part (see above - I'm dying from man flu). My white bulbs were £7 or so off ebay though and I think they're pretty good.
> 
> I might do a 50/50 with the Philips bulbs and post a couple of pics. :thumb:


take a 50/50 shot cos im wanting the bulbs u bought off ebay


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've just fitted the X-Treme Vision bulbs and took a few photos.

You can tell quite easily that the light's a lot cooler (2500k for the Phillips) and I'm back to my DRL's not matching. I haven't actually driven the car yet so can't tell if they're any better than the other bulbs but I'll post my findings tomorrow as I'm going up to Buxton over the Cat & Fiddle pass in the evening which is the perfect test for any bulb. I think the difference in colour temperature is much more noticeable in real life compared with the pictures but you can definitely see the difference.

Anyway, here's the pics (apologies for the quality, just my phone again):

7500k bulbs:








a 50/50:








X-Treme Vision:


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

is the 7500k bulbs defo brighter than normal bulbs ??

if so im gonna buy a set tonight


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

ST3V3O said:


> is the 7500k bulbs defo brighter than normal bulbs ??
> 
> if so im gonna buy a set tonight


I think it's quite subjective, I didn't really see any difference across the bulbs I've tried (think it's around 7 now with the Philips :lol, although the Philips are supposedly the brightest but I've not driven with them yet. The only difference I could really detect was the change in colour between the bulbs. I really like the brilliant white given off by the 7500k bulbs, especially when there's no street lights around.

That said, all the upgrade bulbs I tried I'd say were better than standard. If the manufacturer says it's 30% brighter then I wouldn't have anything to challenge that claim.

Also, have another look at the lumen outputs I posted earlier in the thread. I'd presume that these blue coated bulbs would be very similar to the ones tested there.

As a worst case, you're £7 out of pocket if you don't get on with the fleabay bulbs


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

well i was out in another car and the lights off there car was brighter than mines so i thought maybe my bulbs were a little tired and could get these 

gonna buy them and try cos i want a whiter light 

cheers again .


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

In the 50/50 the Philips are visibly brighter


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> In the 50/50 the Philips are visibly brighter


I agree, the light on the fence/wall really show a difference but I wanted to reserve judgement until I'm in the middle of nowhere with the full beams on :thumb:


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

gonna leave the ebay ones i think just incase there not as bright as mines.

looking for a set upto £15 that are whiter but much brighter aswell


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

ST3V3O said:


> gonna leave the ebay ones i think just incase there not as bright as mines.
> 
> looking for a set upto £15 that are whiter but much brighter aswell


I thought they were an improvement over the standard bulbs in the Panda TBH.

It also depends how much whiter you want to go? Night Breakers are 3000k IIRC, which is 500k whiter than normal and +90% in terms of brightness. You can also get them for just over £11 on Amazon.

The others you posted in your first post are whiter still, but not quite as bright as the Night Breakers.

It's a three way compromise from what I can see - Brightness, colour, lifespan... you can maximise any one of these aspects but will sacrifice the others by the look of it.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

i want white and bright


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

ST3V3O said:


> i want white and bright


Tough one then mate, Osram Silverstar might be an option as they're designed to be whiter (3200k) and 60% brighter. Not quite as white as the 7500K bulbs and not as bright as Night Breakers, but it's a compromise.

Also consider these:

http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/H4-ABD-StyleVision-50-12v-60-55w-bulbs-NEW-pair.html

Had them before the 7500k bulbs in the Panda and they're a lot whiter than normal (4500k) and also 50% brighter than standard. They just didn't come quite close enough to the LED DRL's so I gave them to my dad who's been using them since.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

yea they look good would settle for some a little less white if i get brighter bulbs.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

With halogens there must be a compromise as mill mentioned. 

White
Bright
Durability
Pick one.

If you want no compromise then a full on oem HID retrofit will be needed.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

ST3V3O said:


> yea they look good would settle for some a little less white if i get brighter bulbs.


Get a pair of Catz Zeta ballasts then


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well just back from Buxton and the Philips Xtreme Vision were amazing over the hills, the difference is night and day :thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

In the last few years I've upgraded from the standard OEM bulbs in my E46 to Ring Xenon Max (now replaced by Xenon Ultima) which were a big improvement over the old OEM ones.

I have Philips X-Treme Vision in my car now and I find the beam alignment to be much better on the Philips over the Ring bulbs, light spread is more even and defined too.

I'd say the Ring might be a touch whiter but I'd pick Philips over Ring any day.

These are my personal thoughts though both my brother and my sister in law have Ring Xenon Ultima's in their cars and are very happy with the increased light output for their respective cars.


----------

